# can we get family income supplement



## tra (6 Mar 2008)

my husband is self employed and is is only bringing home a salary of about 350euro weekly,we have 3 children, are we entitled to get family income supplement?.


----------



## Complainer (6 Mar 2008)

Based on the details shown at http://www.citizensinformation.ie/c...amilies-and-children/family_income_supplement, you probably are entitled.


----------



## Welfarite (7 Mar 2008)

Unfortunately, as your husband is self-employed, you cannot apply for FIS. See here


----------



## tra (10 Mar 2008)

Thanks For That Will Check Those Links Out.


----------



## jomarie (15 Mar 2008)

Welfarite said:


> Unfortunately, as your husband is self-employed, you cannot apply for FIS. See here


 
I don't know if this is true, my brother in law is self employed and he and my sister are getting FIS!


----------



## Welfarite (31 Mar 2008)

jomarie said:


> I don't know if this is true, my brother in law is self employed and he and my sister are getting FIS!


 
"The claimant must be in employment as an employee, under a contract of service; self-employment does not qualify as employment in this context. The spouse or partner may however be self-employed and income from such self-employment is assessed in relation to the income condition."

Is your sister the claimant?


----------

